# Does Anyone...



## humomto5chis (Jan 17, 2006)

Hello to All,
I'm sorry I haven't been on in what seems like forever, but my daughter FBRaRrN keeps me up to date as to what is going on here.
My Freckles, who is my heart, has a swollen lymph node sort of beside/under his neck. We took him to the vet. She tested to see if it was lymph or salivary gland, it came back as lymph. I am scared to death he may have cancer. The vet says she really doesn't think so, but didn't rule it out either. She put him on an antibiotic for the next two weeks. She wants to see him again after he gets through with the medicine. She wants us to watch out and make sure it doesn't swell to no more than twice the size it is now. She also said to let her know right away if he has any more to start swelling.
Does any one else have experience with swollen lymph nodes in their chi's? I am really scared. I really don't know if I could handle losing Freckles. He was our first baby. He is only 3 1/2 years old.
The vet did say if it wasn't cancer it could still take months for it to go down. Frecky looks so miserable it breaks my heart. Does any one know of anything that may make him feel any better?

Thanks,
Becca


----------



## MomofLeo (Aug 18, 2006)

Swollen lymph nodes isn't necessarily cancer... it can be many things. Freckles could have a cold, a virus (other than cancer since cancer is a virus)- swollen lymph nodes usually occur when a body is fighting off something. I've heard of dogs with swollen lympth nodes from respiratory infections, and they went back down after getting antibiotics.
I am so sorry, i would be worried as well. It's hard not to worry about our babies.


----------



## humomto5chis (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi,

Thanks for your reply. We hope it is nothing serious. He doesn't seem to have a cold or anything like that though. I guess we will just watch him really close and do a lot of praying.

This must be pretty rare considering no one else replied. 

Thank You for your help,
Becca


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

I think that a lot of chi's have this soft spot yet, it seems mostly the apple head chi's. As for the replies, go figure, sometimes there are lots the next time no one replies. I think a lot of members have already done these questions several times and get tired of saying the same thing over and over, which makes sense.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I just simply don't have any experience with this, and have nothing to contribute to the subject. 

I try to be careful not to post for the sole purpose of posting.


----------



## humomto5chis (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Again,
I'm sorry but there has been a misunderstanding. I posted on swollen lymph nodes. 

I have now done a search here on the site about them and see that it really is rare. I think only one other person has had this problem before. I think theirs resolved itself over night though. Freckles' is still swollen and I'm still worried.

Thanks again,
Becca


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

I really feel sorry for you...it is awful to fret over our dogs and the not knowing is the worst part. Can you google it and get some information that way? At least it's good that a lot of people aren't answering that they had it and it was cancer... hopefully it will be some sort of other infection that can clear up with antibiotics. I had a terribly swollen lymph node and it actually turned out to be an infected tooth (I had NO tooth pain!). You just never know with those. My tooth didn't hurt, but I did feel fluey all over. Freckles might just be miserable because of the infection somewhere in his body. Give him lots of love. Poor little thing. I hope it clears up FAST!


----------



## MomofLeo (Aug 18, 2006)

Here is an article I found 

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cls=2&cat=1614&articleid=319

I hope this helps.


----------



## humomto5chis (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks to you both. We contacted the breeder we got Freck from. She said she has never had a chi with this problem before. She doesn't think it should be cancer since no others in his family had it. But of course I've drove myself to tears today by reading all about doggie lymphoma. I also noticed the lymph node on the other side of his neck is beginning to swell. We are going to take him back to the vet in the morning.

Sammi the article you linked is uplifting--Thanks

Dolly'sgrandma thanks I did get on and google it. But, I did read probably the worst stuff.

I will post more as I find out. 

Thanks again,
Becca


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

Tell us what the vet says. I know you're really worried! I hope it's all just some sort of virus/infection, and the antibiotics work their miracle. Hugs and best wishes!


----------



## humomto5chis (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi All,
Well, Freckles' lymph node has started to go down some now. It is less than half the size it was. Hopefully it was just a infection, since the antibiotics seem to be working.

I will keep ya'll up to date on how he progresses. 

Thanks for the moral support,
Becca

P.S. Keep Nomo in your thoughts as he goes to be neutered tomorrow.


----------

